# Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017
​*

So wie wir für euch bereits  alle angelpolitischen Themen und Artikel aus dem Jahre 2016 in einer Übersicht zusammen gestellt haben, so will ich das hier nun auch für 2017 beginnen.

So können die angelpolitisch Interessierten dann leichter Zugang zum Material und den Artikeln finden.

------------------------------------------------​*Artikel 2017*
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323489
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323762
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323921
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324012
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324082
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324137
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324041
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324289
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324319
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324458
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324504
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324625
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324731
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324196
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325075
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324782
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324850
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325124
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325104
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325240
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325190
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325248
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325410
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325542
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325123
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324644
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324914
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323764
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325762
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325858
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325823
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325881
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325629
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=325105
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326246
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326340
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326488
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324821
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327885
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321948
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326515
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326714
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326778
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326857
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326902
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326825
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326548
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327149
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327126
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326987
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326577
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326708
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327194
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326951
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327319
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327439
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327248
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327408
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327465
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327503
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327862
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327519
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327561
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327706
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327638
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327629
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327907
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327947
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327979
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328722
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328660
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328137
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328749
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328743
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328637
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328675
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328668
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328662
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328471
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328570
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328108
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328286
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328302
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328077
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329085
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328949
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329060
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329068
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329001
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328961
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328896
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328691
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328756
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328875
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328890
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328896
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328961
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329001
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329068
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329085
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329090
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329176
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329358
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329326
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329540
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329686
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329473
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329685
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329719
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329720
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329707
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329684
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329753
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329760
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329928
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329936
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330042
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327885
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329971
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323746
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329929
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327907
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330104
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330147
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329719
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330284
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330260
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330294
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330318
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330415
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330547
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330650
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330677
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330907
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330687
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330524
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330941
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331294
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331430
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330993
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331495
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331510
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331479
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331575
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331413
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331588
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331562
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331666
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331705
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331515
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331723
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331728
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331757
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331780
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331722
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331775
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331837
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331891
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331623
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331758
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331973
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331811
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332091
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332114
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331263
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331012
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332187
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332218
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332496
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=331366
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332604
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332555
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332688
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333055
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333054
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330853
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332150
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332972
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332240
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333211
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333360
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333144
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=333411

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017*

Fast Halbzeit - kam schon wieder ordentlich was zusammen dieses Jahr.

Leider wieder wenig zu loben aus den Verbänden im DAFV.

Wenn  was zu loben war, dann warens fast nur Verbände ausserhalb, die was Vernünftiges machten oder Privatpersonen oder Non-Angler-Organisationen, die sich besser und konsequenter für Angler und das Angeln einsetzten als der DAFV und seine Mitgliedsverbände.

Eine Schande für den DAFV und seine Vasallen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017*

wenn ich sehe, was nun nach über einem halben Jahr zusammenkam an angelpolitischen Themen, rund um die wir als Miniredaktion berichten, und das vergleiche mit dem dünnen Angebot des DAFV und dessen kein Stück besseren Abnick- und Vasallenverbänden, die da immer noch dabei sind, mit deren zig teuer von gutem Anglergeld - in meinen Augen für schlechte Arbeit - bezahlten Hauptamtlern, an zudem meist eher zweifelhaften Veröffentlichungen bei denen, dann frage ich mich schon, was da Geschäftsführung und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit den ganzen Tag in all den Verbänden so treiben..??????

Wäre die Vermutung "Eier schaukeln" als bösartig anzusehen???


----------



## Jose (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017*

wenn se denn welche hätte(n) :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017*

stimmt Jose, da gibt es nichts zum Schaukeln#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017*

pöööhse - gefällt  mir ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2017)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017*

Wieder mal aktualisiert... Über 130 Themen, wenn ich das richtig überschlage..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017*

wieder aktualisiert, so 185 inzwischen...


----------

